# A bug in Memory/Hot Spot temperature?



## Leonardo Caldas Soares (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have a Galax 2080 ti Dual Black and the GPU-Z 2.38.0 reports 107c on these sensors.
Could this be a read error?


----------



## nguyen (Apr 17, 2021)

Seems like you need to replace the TIM, high hotspot temperature usually indicate that the GPU die is not fully covered by TIM.


----------



## evernessince (Apr 17, 2021)

Leonardo Caldas Soares said:


> Hello everyone, I have a Galax 2080 ti Dual Black and the GPU-Z 2.38.0 reports 107c on these sensors.
> Could this be a read error?
> View attachment 197040



That doesn't appear to be an error.

Normal hotspot is 15 - 30c hotter than GPU temp.

You can try repasting but there is no guarantee it will lower temps.  I'd recommend a non-conductive paste and to be very generous with the application.


----------



## reeven (Apr 17, 2021)

i see that hot spot and mem temp about one month ago. Gainward 2080 GS has it, my Evga 1080 only hot spot temp. 2070 strix only hot temp sensor.
I see about 92C maximum in both sensors with 2080. i only play red dead 2. For now i raise fans in afterburner when i play, along with case fans and cpu fan.
When i have about 65C on gpu, i see 85C on sensors.
Room temp about 22c or lower when i open windows.

Regarding your gpu, open afterburner on fan settings, and raise fans about 80%, apply, and test.
My 2080 has dust for over 1,5 years...i was thinking to clean it today. But i do not like at all >90c on this 1200 euro card.( price that i pay).
In over 20 years, i notice that all my cards that stay at about 85-90C in games, they all died in about maybe one year.( gts8800 640, etc).


----------

